# Soon



## Hocking Hills Mike (Apr 7, 2019)

Heard of a few local finds around Ross and Hocking County. Due to being cooped up in the house from the virus situation we went out yesterday near Tar Hollow to check some of my honey holes. We did not find a one and the ground cover was not where it needed to be yet. I checked my noted from last year and we found 17 on 4/15/2019. It appears to be close to the sme timeline for this year. Happy hunting and enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## Dhunter (Apr 17, 2017)

Hocking Hills Mike said:


> Heard of a few local finds around Ross and Hocking County. Due to being cooped up in the house from the virus situation we went out yesterday near Tar Hollow to check some of my honey holes. We did not find a one and the ground cover was not where it needed to be yet. I checked my noted from last year and we found 17 on 4/15/2019. It appears to be close to the sme timeline for this year. Happy hunting and enjoy the great outdoors.


Thanks man.


----------



## Medinacountybrian (Apr 6, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Obesity and Anger (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm a new hunter in Hocking county I only have a small patch of woods to look through and I'm horrible at knowing where to look. Any help or advice from Hocking folks or others would be greatly appreciated. T.I.A.


----------



## Justin Carver (Apr 28, 2020)

Obesity and Anger said:


> I'm a new hunter in Hocking county I only have a small patch of woods to look through and I'm horrible at knowing where to look. Any help or advice from Hocking folks or others would be greatly appreciated. T.I.A.


Being in hocking hills u aint to far from where im at... Scioto county shawnee forest is a good place to look and lawrence county around lake Vesuvius


----------

